# Idaho Extends First Place Lead With Road Victory



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Toronto Raptors assignee Nathan Jawai scored a game-high 21 points and the Idaho Stampede took advantage of a Flash 58-percent shooting night from the free-throw line en route to a 99-92 NBA Development League victory over Utah Monday at the McKay Events Center. 
The Flash, who came into the game as the third-best free throw shooting team in the league at 78-percent made just 24-of-41 shots from the stripe.

"We've won a lot of basketball games because we've made free-throws," Flash head coach Brad Jones said. "To me, a poor free-throw shooting night like tonight just goes to show that we were not mentally focused and ready to play."

Utah (22-15) continues an eight-game homestand Wednesday when the Reno Bighorns, winners of seven of their last eight games, visit the McKay Events Center. Idaho (26-14) extended its lead over Utah for first place in the West Division to two games and travels to Colorado Tuesday to take on the Southwest Division leading 14ers.

A Kyrylo Fesenko free-throw gave the Flash a seven point lead early in the second period before a 14-3 Idaho run put the Stampede up 38-34 with 3:48 remaining in the first half. A Bennet Davis jumper with less than 10 seconds remaining in the second quarter sent the Flash into the halftime break with a 47-45 lead. 

Fesenko, on assignment from the Utah Jazz, knocked down 10 of his 14 points in the second quarter.

A Brian Jackson jumper tied the game at 54, with 7:51 remaining in the third quarter before a Brent Petway jumper sparked a 17-6 Idaho run that extended the Stampede lead to as many as 11 points. 

Kevin Kruger knocked down back-to-back three-pointers to ignite a Flash 11-0 run that tied the game mid-way through the fourth period, but the Stampede answered with a 12-4 run of its own, capped by a Jawai layup with 1:45 remaining, to stretch the Stampede lead to eight points and seal the victory. 

"We found a group that kind of had a little energy to them, and we got the game tied." Jones added. "But then I thought we, at that point, just started taking jump shots and stopped being aggressive and attacking the rim."

On assignment from the Jazz, Almond knocked down 20 points. Kruger added 17 and Ronald Dupree chipped in 14 points for the Flash. 

Kevin Burleson contributed 16 points for Idaho. Petway notched 14, while Lance Allred recorded a double-double with 12 points and 15 rebounds.


----------

